# На сердце нежном грубого рубца.



## turkjey5

Что значит " На сердце нежном грубого рубца. *?"*

Dreams won't heal the rough scar on my soft heart?
Why is грубого рубца in the gen.?
Заранее большое спасибо!!


Моя судьба – тоска, печаль и слёзы,
И мой удел –любить Вас до конца.
И знаю я, что не залечат грёзы
На сердце нежном грубого рубца.


----------



## gvozd

turkjey5 said:


> Что значит " На сердце нежном грубого рубца. *?"*
> Dreams won't heal the rough scar on my soft heart?



Yes.




turkjey5 said:


> Wh





turkjey5 said:


> y is





turkjey5 said:


> грубого рубца in the gen.?



Не залечат (*чего*? - gen.) груб*ого* рубц*а*.


----------



## gvozd

Sorry for my ugly previous post. Writing messages here is driving me mad and I can't help all these unexpected tricks.


----------



## LilianaB

The negation triggers the genitive here.


----------



## covar

"Не залечат (*чего*? - gen.) груб*ого* рубц*а*."   *OR*   "Не залечат (*что*?) груб*ый* рубец." 

Вот в чём вопрос! (_Гамлет, принц датский_)


----------



## gvozd

covar said:


> "Не залечат (*что*?) груб*ый* рубец."



Не звучит...


----------



## covar

gvozd said:


> Не звучит...



Переписать строчку с "грубого рубца" на "грубый рубец" - да проще простого.


----------



## turkjey5

Спасибо всем!!


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> "Не залечат (*чего*? - gen.) груб*ого* рубц*а*."   *OR*   "Не залечат (*что*?) груб*ый* рубец."



Как обычно, две формы родительного имеют несколько разный смысл.


----------



## Vektus

Maroseika said:


> Как обычно, две формы родительного имеют несколько разный смысл.


The difference indeed is really small. 
Не залечить раны vs Не залечить ран
I can see only some stylistic difference (gen. case sounds more emotional, pathetic to me), but the sense is the same.


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> Как обычно, две формы родительного имеют несколько разный смысл.



Нет тут никаких двух форм родительного падежа.
Здесь прямое дополнение, которое обычно ставится в винительном падеже ("Не залечат (*что*?) груб*ый* рубец.")
Но (_особенность русского языка_) в отрицательных предложениях прямое дополнение может ставиться и в форме родительного падежа ("*Не* залечат (*чего*?) груб*ого* рубц*а*.")
Смысл, конечно, тот же самый, но некоторое различие в оттенках восприятия имеется.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Нет тут никаких двух форм родительного падежа.
> Здесь прямое дополнение, которое обычно ставится в винительном падеже ("Не залечат (*что*?) груб*ый* рубец.")
> Но (_особенность русского языка_) в отрицательных предложениях прямое дополнение может ставиться и в форме родительного падежа ("*Не* залечат (*чего*?) груб*ого* рубц*а*.")
> Смысл, конечно, тот же самый, но некоторое различие в оттенках восприятия имеется.



Конечно, винительный и родительный. Но что такое один и тот же смысл - непростой вопрос. Для меня смысл не может быть одним, если восприятие разное.


----------



## Ihori

Прелесть поэзии в том, что в одной и той же фразе можно искать два или более смыслов.
Если такового нет, то это не поэзия, банальное рифмоплетство.
Вспомним, к примеру, японские хайку. Они все построены на этом принципе (к сожалению, в переводах вторые смыслы теряются, поскольку перевод - в_*и*_дение переводящего).

В вышеприведенном четверостишье можно обозначить два смысла:

1) действитетельно, "_Грезы _(радостные или приятные)_ не залечат _(*чего*? - acc.) _груб*ого* рубц*а*_"  (я бы тут отметил несколько архаическую форму, которая и сейчас применяется.

2) но с другой стороны - _не залечат _(кто-то или что-то, о чем раньше говорилось, подразумевалось или как-то намечалось ходом повествования) _грёзы _(чего? - gen. _грезы грубого рубца_; рубец, оставшийся на сердце нежном, продолжает формировать в сознании навязчивые, неприятные грезы, от которых не удается избавиться).


----------



## Maroseika

Ihori said:


> 2) но с другой стороны - _не залечат _(кто-то или что-то, о чем раньше говорилось, подразумевалось или как-то намечалось ходом повествования) _грёзы _(чего? - gen. _грезы грубого рубца_; рубец, оставшийся на сердце нежном, продолжает формировать в сознании навязчивые, неприятные грезы, от которых не удается избавиться).


Неприятных грез в русском языке не бывает. Грезы означают только приятные мечты. Кроме того, грезящий рубец - это за гранью даже поэтического смысла, не говоря уж о здравом. С тем же успехом можно было бы предположить, что рубец - отдел желудка, а грезы расположены на его сердце.


----------



## Ihori

"...Ведь и философ, взыскующий конечной истины мироздания, забывает: любое слово в его умозаключениях есть понятие, а любое понятие абстрактно. 
Абстракция уже ех definitione не является реальностью, следовательно, наше знание о реальности - собрание понятий, не являющихся реальностью."
_Панас Генрик. Евангелие от Иуды
_


----------



## covar

1. Если вспомнить как раньше в школе определяли падежи:
*нет кого?, чего?* - рубца - *родительный*
даю кому?,чему? - рубцу - дательный
виню кого?, что? - рубец - винительный 
творю кем?, чем? - рубцом - творительный
говорю о ком?, о чём? - о рубце - предложный
т.е. родительный падеж более правильно было бы назвать "отрицательным" ("отрицающим").

С такой точки зрения "отрицательные" предложения естественным образом требуют родительного падежа ("отрицательного").

2. "грёзы грубого рубца" - это посильнее, чем даже "мысли гнойного нарыва" 
_(Велик и могуч русский язык_ _- даже крайний идиотизм кому-то может показаться изящной абстракцией)_


----------



## Sobakus

ihori said:


> если такового нет, то это не поэзия, банальное рифмоплетство.


А поиск в банальном рифмоплётстве двух и более смыслов как называется?


> На сердце нежном не залечат грёзы грубого рубца. (подл. сказ. доп.)


----------



## covar

Sobakus said:


> На сердце нежном не залечат грёзы грубого рубца. (подл. сказ. доп.)



На сердце нежном - не подлежащее, а обстоятельство места (отвечает на вопрос _где?_)

Подлежащего в таком варианте вообще нет.


----------



## Sobakus

covar said:


> На сердце нежном - не подлежащее, а обстоятельство места (отвечает на вопрос _где?_)
> 
> Подлежащего в таком варианте вообще нет.



Вы просто сокрытых смыслов не видите.


----------



## covar

Sobakus said:


> Вы просто сокрытых смыслов не видите.



Куда уж нам - в лаптях, да по паркету.


----------

